# Ford 6.4 Owners, I want your opinion



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm thinking of buying a used 2010 F-250 4x4. For the guys/gals that have a truck with this engine in it;

How's the fuel mileage on these engines?
I heard that a new software update was out and it increased the fuel mileage on it.

Is there a drastic reduction of fuel mileage while pulling a trailer?

I just want to get a feel for what the folks that have them think about them before I jump off in a buy one.

I don't want to start another Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge thread here, just want the facts from the owners of these trucks. I have an 09 Chevy 2500 with a 6.0 in it and I'm tired of getting 12-13 mpgs on the highway and 8 pulling anything. I can't afford a new SD or I would buy one. I really like the interior of the new ones just can't bring myself to fork out that kind of money.

Thanks


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

We have several Power Strokes that include 7.3l, 6.0l and 6.4l's and must say the 6.4l is my least favorite.

It is an extended cab, 2 wheel drive with 3.73 gear ratio and gets worse fuel economy than my '07 F250 Fx4 crew cab King Ranch.
Our 6.4l's get 16mpg hwy and 10-12 city(hand calculated). 
They also seem "gutless" when towing. The power is there, but nothing compared to our other diesel's(7.3l & 6.0l). There are days that I will literally go from truck to truck and am always dissapointed driving-towing with the 6.4l.
Out of all 3 of our different Power Stroke's the 6.4l is the only one that has seen the shop multiple times.

Saying all of this, I had a Chevrolet 2500hd with the gas 6.0 years ago and you are going to be shocked how much more torque and pure power have over your current engine.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

08' F-250 4X4 125K on the clock no problems to date. 13-14 town, 17-18 highway. Pulling 9000# TT around 9-10 MPG.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

If your looking for fuel mileage the 6.4 aint it, get a accord.

I was getting average 12mpg mixed driving. Took the DPF off and chipped (500+ HP) it's now getting 13/14 mpg average but 17 highway. I also have 37" tires.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been happy with my 09 untill now. I have 106000 miles on it and it seems to be falling apart all of the sudden. I still have warranty but am getting tired of scheduling fishing and camping trips according to my truck being out of the shop. In the last 2 weeks I had a transmission module go out, and its in the shop now. thursday it told me to pull over slowly and when I did it shut down.
good luck on finding a reliable diesel now a days.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

that's about par for what I have heard about them, guess I'll keep looking and saving up money. Should of shelled out the extra five thousand when I bought my gasser to get a diesel but you live and learn!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I've had a 7.3, a 6.0, a 08 duramax, and now a 6.4 (2010). The 6.4 is hands down the best motor (and truck not even a contest) of them all. BUT - you have to be willing to do a minor amount of aftermarket modifications to it. From the factory the fuel mileage is horrible and power is ok thanks to the emmisions requirements. If you remove the exhaust (including DPF) and program it (don't have to but can add a lot of power), you will be amazed and how good the truck is.

Go do some research on the diesel web sites and see how much people hate the 6.4 stock and how much they love it and how well it responds to minor aftermarket.

And - if you care about power - no one can touch the 6.4 with just an aftermarket program.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm on my second 6.4 (we won't talk about what happened to my first one) and the truck has been very solid motor wise AFTER I did the dpf delete, intake and tuned it. Mpg's went from 12-13 to 15-16 hand calculated. All highway miles I can see 18-19 at 70-75 mph (F350 KR w/4" lift and 35's). If you spend the 2 grand on these mods, the truck will run/perform like no other gasser or diesel you may have owned. You gotta let her breath.

Note- you MUST change the oil every 5k and the fuel filters every 10k or Ford will not replace a $16,000 motor under warranty (less than 60k on the clock). Gotta a little experience with that one.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have 126k miles on my 08 6.4 and have had no problems with it, cahnge oil every 5k and fuel filters at 10k. I'm running 6 in lift on 35's, did the DPF delete and im getting 18.6 MPG at 75mph hand calculated on the highway. the DPF delete really helps these trucks performe, i did my delete 26k miles ago and have had no problems. Plus it will blow the doors off those rice burners


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

There you go - 3 good examples. Get the truck, delete DPF and turn off EGR and you will love it for a long time.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

And I smoked a 2011 Mustang this morning.


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

fishnfool said:


> There you go - 3 good examples. Get the truck, delete DPF and turn off EGR and you will love it for a long time.


x2! 2010 F250...hated the motor before...Now I love it! Best truck I've ever owned.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

well I guess it's time to go wheel and deal! Thanks for the info guys


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Backing everyone on the 6.4 with DPF/EGR deleted. This engine is hard to beat after you remove all the **** that destroys it. You gotta love it when the EPA and Engineers get together. Find you a 6.4 with low milage and a good price delete the DPF/EGR and never look back, you won't regret it.

Eric


----------



## drugstore cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

I am owner of a 2008 King Rancher 6.4. Now I have 50k miles. Regular driving with All Terrain tires gets me about 15 to 17mgp. Towing a 25ft GradyWhite...about 8mpg. Have delted DPF/EGR. help me and ill do the same to get better mileage!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Save your money and get a 6.7 ford diesel.....Its like night and day....I can spin the tires with a stock truck, and there's NO turbo LAG.....


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Save your money and get a 6.7 ford diesel.....Its like night and day....I can spin the tires with a stock truck, and there's NO turbo LAG.....


I have both. If leaving stock 6.7 is the way to go. If willing to do the minor aftermarket stuff discussed in this thread, 6.7 isn't even close to 6.4 in any category. New truck is really nice though!


----------



## drugstore cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

Im looking to do the upgrades. Wanna do the dPf and egr. any rec on who can do it in my area?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

drugstore cowboy said:


> Im looking to do the upgrades. Wanna do the dPf and egr. any rec on who can do it in my area?


You can do it all yourself if you have time and the tools.

The DPF delete and tuner will be a good start. Call Nate at Performance Truck Products in Tomball. He can ship everything to you. 281-516-4644

If you need help with the install just let me know.

The H&S line of tuners will turn off the EGR without removing anything. If you want, you can do a full Elite Diesel EGR delete. They run about $199 and will take several hrs to install.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Agreed - buy a full delete pipe and programmer of your choice. Disable the EGR via the programmer. The install is very easy.


----------



## drugstore cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info dslpwr!


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

Well fellas, I'm going to be strutting around in a 2011 F-250. I finally went in to a dealership where a friend of mine works and he has hooked me up. So come Monday I'm gonna have the truck I've been wanting for about 10 years now. Silver crew cab 4x4, it's loaded for an XLT. It has everything you can think of minus the tailgate step. I found a few used 2010's but for $1000 more I could get a brand new one with everything on it I wanted and in the color I want.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

congrats. seems like the right time to buy. good luck with your truck.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*What is DPF delete?*



remi19 said:


> I have 126k miles on my 08 6.4 and have had no problems with it, cahnge oil every 5k and fuel filters at 10k. I'm running 6 in lift on 35's, did the DPF delete and im getting 18.6 MPG at 75mph hand calculated on the highway. the DPF delete really helps these trucks performe, i did my delete 26k miles ago and have had no problems. Plus it will blow the doors off those rice burners


I too have an 08 w the 6.4. It gets 14mpg on the hwy while not pulling the boat. What is DPF delete I see written about ? Is it a "chip"? what does it cost? I have 88,000 on my truck and am thinking about trading it for a new one.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Diesel Particulate Filter. Take your truck to a diesel performance shop and tell them to price you for an intake, to straight pipe (rids the dpf) and a tune (canned or custom will allow for the egr delete). Should spend around 2K with install included. Stay away fro any Edge, Hypertech, Bully Dog or Superchip products. H&S or Spartan are two basic ones that would be a good place to start.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I have an 08 and it has been a lemon. High Pressure fuel pump was replaced at 50,000 and 106,000. Yes I'm on th ethird. Transmission has had issues form day one and also has issues with my 2003. Four upgrades have been installed and it still hesitates occasionally between 2nd and 3rd. Heat sensor on the exhaust system was replaced ($350) and cruise control stopped working ($350).
This is my second and last F250 SD.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Sugars Pop said:


> I have an 08 and it has been a lemon. High Pressure fuel pump was replaced at 50,000 and 106,000. Yes I'm on th ethird. Transmission has had issues form day one and also has issues with my 2003. Four upgrades have been installed and it still hesitates occasionally between 2nd and 3rd. Heat sensor on the exhaust system was replaced ($350) and cruise control stopped working ($350).
> This is my second and last F250 SD.


That sounds like my luck with gm.. Similar reasons I am now driving Ford. It happens all the time with all brands. A few lemons make it out on the road.


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

I am a Service Manager of a Ford dealership. I will tell you that the 6.0, and the 6.4 keep our Techs very busy. If you want to buy a good engine, buy the new 6.7 its by far the best diesel Ford has made since the 7.3. Ford knows that the 6.4 was a mistake.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Jetpadge said:


> I am a Service Manager of a Ford dealership. I will tell you that the 6.0, and the 6.4 keep our Techs very busy. If you want to buy a good engine, buy the new 6.7 its by far the best diesel Ford has made since the 7.3. Ford knows that the 6.4 was a mistake.


The 6.7 has the makings to be a great motor but by far has not proven itself as of yet. The 6.4 has its quirks but overall can be an awesome motor.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Any certain year model that you should stay away from in the 6.4 ?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If you want real good advice and info go to www.powerstrokehelp.com The guy knows his stuff.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

If any, stay away from the 6.4, 08' job 1 truck. First hand experience in a very bad way.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

for those with the dpf delete pipe. curios what is checked during an inspection. I know diesels only get a "safety" inspection, but are they supposed to look and see if the DPF is there or not. do you have to replace that pipe once a year or just find a place that will pass it as is with the delete pipee THANKS>


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Just had mine inspected and was just safety.. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

chasin tails said:


> Well fellas, I'm going to be strutting around in a 2011 F-250. I finally went in to a dealership where a friend of mine works and he has hooked me up. So come Monday I'm gonna have *the truck I've been wanting for about 10 years now.* Silver crew cab 4x4, it's loaded for an XLT. It has everything you can think of minus the tailgate step. I found a few used 2010's but for $1000 more I could get a brand new one with everything on it I wanted and in the color I want.


You've been wanting a 2011 F-250 for 10 years? Wow... That's patience! :slimer:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> Just had mine inspected and was just safety.. Nothing to worry about.


Same here two weeks ago and no worries with the deletes (for now third inspection) but I did fail (and still charged me $14.50) for having the front windows to dark. DO NOT go to a jiffy lube as I guess they check tints. My tint was literall done by a window tint company that pulled off the stock tint and put on the one that is a little darker. I wanted them to put on both and they would'nt because it would have then made it illegal. ********. Went 1/2 mile down the road to a Pit Pros and they did'nt even jump in my truck to test anything. So stay away from all jiffy lubes for inspection, if you have your oil changed or anything. They sux.


----------

